#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > FaaDoO Games, Videos & Images Section >  >  Presentation & Report on Small computer system interface

## loveleen

*Introduction:

*Small Computer System Interface, or SCSI (pronounced scuzzy), is a set of standards for physically connecting and transferring data between computers and peripheral devices. The SCSI standards define commands, protocols, and electrical and optical interfaces. SCSI is most commonly used for hard disks and tape drives, but it can connect a wide range of other devices, including scanners and CD drives. 

The SCSI standard defines command sets for specific peripheral device types; the presence of "unknown" as one of these types means that in theory it can be used as an interface to almost any device, but the standard is highly pragmatic and addressed toward commercial requirements.*

Please find the DOC attached!
*





  Similar Threads: Brain Computer Interface(BCI) PPT PDF Paper Presentation & Seminar Report Seminar & Paper Presentation PPT PDF On Computer Hardware Interface Human Computer Interface PDF PPT Seminar & Paper Presentation Internet Small Computer System Interface (iSCSI) PPT PDF Paper Presentation & Seminar Fiber Distributed Data Interface(FDDI) PPT PDF Seminar Report & Presentation

----------

